# TTS Remap?



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

My car is almost at the end of it's warranty, and I was thinking about ECU remaps...

For more power? Yes, does it need it? Absolutely not. After driving it for a while, I've been thinking about this a lot, and I'm sure the standard 230 quattro is plenty quick enough, considering the power and weight. I'm just being greedy.

That aside, has anyone had one? I've had a quick browse and the figures don't look that great...310 to 357. That's poor for a tune.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Number86 said:


> My car is almost at the end of it's warranty, and I was thinking about ECU remaps...
> 
> For more power? Yes, does it need it? Absolutely not. After driving it for a while, I've been thinking about this a lot, and I'm sure the standard 230 quattro is plenty quick enough, considering the power and weight. I'm just being greedy.
> 
> ...


ABT offers ECU remap to 310hp for the standard TT (the 230hp one). They offer their own warranty that doesn't clash with VW and Audi one and is recognised by all the dealership services. My friend is doing that. What they do is they give you a pre-tuned ECU and install it and let you keep the original one. So one day when/if you are going to sell it you can return it to stock power and not lose on potential or concerned buyers or value.

Thats just my 2nd hand knowledge. But there are many people who done remap on this forum and they will probably tell you better. I just know the ABT one.
Hope this helps


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > My car is almost at the end of it's warranty, and I was thinking about ECU remaps...
> ...


What's the cost of the ABT remap and who's supplying in the UK please? Was considering REVO myself, but like the idea of a warranty (my car is only 3 months old).


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Number86 said:
> ...


The S1 comes in at around £1600, so would assume similar. You're paying for the extra hardware and warranty basically.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Any modification could affect warranty if dealer picks up on it and it may have caused warranty issue (ask dealer). I have my 230ps MK3 which was producing 245bhp in standard tune when measured on 4wd rolling road., all figures based on 99ron fuel. Now making 310bhp, remap by Unicorn at Stockport.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's my experience

Stage 1 . 350 ps and 500nm. Massive difference to stock. Likd a different car. Runs out of pull around 50 60 mph. 
Cost 399

Stage 2. 385 ps and 570nm Sounds way way way better with the downpipe. Asbo loud. Keeps pulling hard until naughty speeds. Not a big of a jump from stock to stage 1.

Cost 2500

If i could go back I wouldn't of gone stage 2. The difference is only shown really above 50mph ( in my case) which is unusable on most roads .

I'd stick with a high torque stage 1 and leave it.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been running APR stage 1 high torque and opted for tcu tune whilst at it.

I believe on good fuel that makes approx 380hp however i opted for the lower octane tune being my daily driver.

Think i got an extra 60hp and feels much more aggressive.

No doubt some back street garage can push out 400 hp at a cheaper price but will most likely lead to failure somewhere along the lines and remember these setups are renowned for clutch slippage.

Pay for the tried and tested tunes and the tcu upgrade if you can afford. I thinks its 50% off at the moment.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Number86 said:
> ...


Im not sure. 
The german ABT quoted 2370eur. You get +80hp and +70NM. They give you a brand new ECU and you keep the old one just in case. There is a ABT warranty included which you can extend for money ofc. Dont quote me on any of this. 
So
Id visit their website or talk to on of many dealers they have. I think they have quite few in UK too.

https://www.abt-sportsline.com/dealer-locator/

Im sure that this is a lot of money but the upside is the warranty and the ease of reversing it once you decide to sell the car. (thats kinda their whole sales pitch)
Im sure that there are cheaper (not necessarily better) alternatives. So its not like there is a shortage of choice.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'd never get ABT.

They've done a great job at marketing, so they can charge 5x what others do. But really, unless you're getting a custom map tuned on a rolling road in real time, there isn't much in them. Also, isn't the ABT warranty in Germany only?

Also, as others have said, don't go to some backstreet tuner that's just jacking up the boost for headline figures, which compromises longevity...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Number86 said:


> I'd never get ABT.
> 
> They've done a great job at marketing, so they can charge 5x what others do. But really, unless you're getting a custom map tuned on a rolling road in real time, there isn't much in them. Also, isn't the ABT warranty in Germany only?
> 
> Also, as others have said, don't go to some backstreet tuner that's just jacking up the boost for headline figures, which compromises longevity...


I was reading up on it. The warranty is valid in Germany, Austria, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland, Italy and Poland. So it works for most people. Except UK I guess.
The ABT works for people who dont want to suffer the usual problems that are associated with remapping a car: warranty loss and possibility to sell the car at all or at a normal value. Because lets face it no one (or at least few) would ever buy a remapped car for the price of a "regular stock car".

Granted they are expensive. I dont know by how much since I never dealt with remapping idea before. But they do offer a ease of mind for people who just want results and potential "no sweat" reversibility. 
Ofc there are better tuners for less. I just consider ABT to be the Apple of tuning. Easy, straightforward no stress but boy you are going to pay for it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

So... DMS are quoting 382 bhp and 355 ft lb. That seems... Impressive actually, and more than other tuners.

Generally they have a good rep and will map back and forth to stock for free for 3 years.

Hmmmm...


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

I have been researching female for ages now I'm going to go with APR. They offer the best remaps as well as being very safe


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

orelf12 said:


> I have been researching female for ages now I'm going to go with APR. They offer the best remaps as well as being very safe


What are the specs on the Apr one? Also what makes you think they are the best? I'm not disputing you, I just don't know...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just search for APR on the interweb  definitely one of the best to go for IMO.

http://www.goapr.co.uk/products/?vehicle=TT_MKIII


----------

